# Awareness



## Tony (May 29, 2004)

Earlier this evening I went out in town to get a takeaway and hire a dvd. While i was walking don town there are always the usual youngsters in their groups and then you have those older people buying alcohol from the offlicence and its quite apparent they are all rady to get totally wasted. While walking back from the videoshop to pick up my order a notice a couple of guys acting loud and silly but whenever I see any sort of behaviour like this on a Friday or saturday night it only heightens my fears as to the potential risk factor! A couple of times I have parked and had strange guys wanting lifts or directions and instinctively I would lock my doors and thank god I have central locking. So already when I see people I am automatically prepare myself.


----------



## theletch1 (May 29, 2004)

Tony, sounds like what you are describing is what each of us works to make second nature... being aware of your surroundings.  Being aware is as much a part of self defense as any technique you will ever learn.  The trick is to become comfortable enough processing this information that it no longer takes conscious thought, doesn't interfere with your everyday life and doesn't wind up having you take on a paranoid mind set.  Even now, as I sit in my living room at the computer, I'm aware of all the things going on around me.  My 4 yr old son and bassett pup are playing behind me.  My 14 yr old daughter is sitting at a right oblique watching t.v. everyone else is out of the house at the moment.  Both the front and kitchen doors are open to let in the night air which allows me to hear anyone stepping up onto the porch.  I'm taking all of this in while formulating a response to your initial post.  See, second nature.  Relax, breathe, don't be paranoid and just pay attention to the small signals your senses are sending you.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 1, 2004)

Awarness is the first and probly most effective type of self-defense.


----------



## Trent (Jun 30, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Awarness is the first and probly most effective type of self-defense.



Indeed.


----------



## ppko (Jul 22, 2004)

Without awareness anything that you have learned will go out the window, I have been lucky enough to where I do not live in a big town, but I still have to stay aware even without the crime rates of a big city.


PPKO


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2004)

I try to make myself aware of anywhere I am walking to, noticing people approaching me from a distance, from behind, training my eyes to be aware while I'm doing up my shoe laces and using my periphial vision. In fact a lot of this we learn while doing forms because you have to look were you are going and be aware of where your hands are and everything.


----------



## Enson (Jul 23, 2004)

i believe that humans like most mammals have a sense that keeps them out of danger. the only thing is with our evolvment we have dampend it and now we just call in intuition. with our training we should try to awaken what we have put to sleep with our cultures and life styles. just my thoughts.


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2004)

Interesting thought!


----------



## hkg (Jul 30, 2004)

i think awareness along with other factors is key to an effective martial artist however u must not let ur awareness consume u as then everthing becomes a threat so one must be able to determine when to highten there awareness to a potential threat. otherwise jst be mindfull of ur surroundings.


----------



## Bod (Jul 30, 2004)

Living in a multicultural environment makes awareness all the more difficult. Danger signs tend to differ from community to community.

I had an Italian flatmate. He is still a great friend. Where he comes from, arguing loudly or singing loudly as a group is not aggresive behaviour. In Italy, people break the law in silence. Not talking is a sign of unfriendliness. Of course, amongst white English males the opposite is generally true. They start shouting and arguing when they want to fight. When they are quiet they are generally OK.

The Somalians down the road hang outside their cafes on the pavement. That means they are chatting, and chatting in public is seen as an open activity. The responsible elder men are watching the streets to prevent the youths going wild. Talking outside is seen as non-seditious, and open. 

A gathering of White Englishmen on the street generally means riot is imminent.

Of course, being aware of other peoples' culture, even youth culture - it changes, doesn't help in the case of psychopaths who may commit violence without social 'sanction'. Still it's better than jumping every time you see people doing what _you_ would do before a violent interaction, or missing a cue just because _your culture_ would never be violent in that situation.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 30, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Awarness is the first and probly most effective type of self-defense.


I agree OULobo, it's the first means of staying out of trouble, seeing trouble coming. Without 'awareness', no technique is the right technique.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 30, 2004)

Bod said:
			
		

> Living in a multicultural environment makes awareness all the more difficult. Danger signs tend to differ from community to community.
> 
> I had an Italian flatmate. He is still a great friend. Where he comes from, arguing loudly or singing loudly as a group is not aggresive behaviour. In Italy, people break the law in silence. Not talking is a sign of unfriendliness. Of course, amongst white English males the opposite is generally true. They start shouting and arguing when they want to fight. When they are quiet they are generally OK.
> 
> ...




Interesting.


----------



## Trent (Jul 30, 2004)

In my not so humble opinion, awareness typically goes hand in hand with experience.  And with experience, one doesn't get it until after you needed it. For those fortunate or intelligent enough to survive, it then becomes innate.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2004)

> In my not so humble opinion, awareness typically goes hand in hand with experience.


True but it also can be something that come somewhat natural to some folk. Commen sence plays a big part in being aware. Some folks just don't have either, some folkes use one to improve the other.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 31, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> True but it also can be something that come somewhat natural to some folk.


True!
But I think his point is that experience further cultivates this awareness.


Your Brother
John


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2004)

True but then again being aware of your surroundings and the since to conduct yourself in a manner that is neither aggressive nor timid, and to know when to smile, joke, or look like you are ready to fight may save you from some of the experiences that could teach but hurt a lot.

The best thoughts I can give is if you have never been in a place (city, club, bar, etc,) be aware of what is around you. Look at people to see if their is an aggressive attitude, or overly friendly attitude towards strangers. Never,ever walk down a dark ally if you do not know what lies in the shadows. If you walk "mean streets" look like you belong.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 31, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Never,ever walk down a dark ally if you do not know what lies in the shadows. If you walk "mean streets" look like you belong.


Best wisdom I've read on Martial Talk in some time!!!

Thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Aug 9, 2004)

Originally Posted by *tshadowchaser*
_Never,ever walk down a dark ally if you do not know what lies in the shadows. If you walk "mean streets" look like you belong._




Very Good Advice, one of my brother's university mates made the mistake of walking down a dark alley on his way back to their house because he wanted to take a short cut and make his way home more quickly. Unfortunalty he was held up by two guys, one had a knife and demanded all of his valuables while the other was apparently built like 'ghenis khan'. The silly thing was that he knew he would be walking through a rough area seeing virtually the whole area is student area and has its fair share of thugs and thieves.

Another tip "look like you belong" doesn't mean do strutting down the street arms failing aggressively and barging into people (not that you would do that anyway) I'm sure what he means is dont go down the street wearing headphones and slauntering along becaues your giving out a bad physcological signal. Instead walk up with your back straight with an aura of cool, calm, confidence and tell yourself when your feeling uneasy that you can handle yourself and that you are aware.

Regards
Nick

p.s sorry for spelling mistakes i'm in a rush


----------



## Paul Genge (Aug 29, 2004)

Awarness varies with the enviroment you live in and the lifestyle you lead.  Criminals tend to be very aware.  Some will even turn and look in your direction despite there being no way that they can know you are there.  It is a similar thing to when you look at someone on the other side of a party and they turn and make eye contact.

People who live in the cities have a reduced sensitivity to people being close to them.  The reason is you could not survive in a subway if you needed several metres of personal space to feel comfortable.  People who live in remote areas are the opposite.  There are drills for increasing the bodies awareness.  It is best to start these sorts of drills against your back first because this is the last area to loose this ability.  

Stand with you back to your partner and have them slowly push you in one spot on your body.  If you feel the need to move part of your body do so.  If they make contact move the body part out of the way at the first moment you notice the presure of the push.  It helps with this drill if your spine is straight.  Also if your partner pushes with some intent to do you harm it is easier.  If still having difficulty try closing your eyes and looking at the backs of your eyes.  This will bring your attention in close to your skin.
When you can do this drill do it to the front with the eyes closed.  Another idea that is fun is to have your partner stab you in the back with a rubber knife.  This can be done full speed.  I have tried wooden and alloy training blades for this drill, but it works best with a rubber knife.  I believe it is because there is no chance of injury that your partner will not hold anything back.

Other options for improving sensitivity for your enviroment is to have one person in the class who hits people who are not paying attantion with something that will cause pain.  A whip or stick is good.

Also at the end of a class get everyone to close their eyes.  Then ask each other questions about the room or the clothing of other people in the class.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------

